
Show HN: Production-grade configuration system for Node.js - theogravity
https://github.com/theogravity/prod-conf
======
theogravity
I work on the Samsung Bixby API services, and the Yahoo npm cerebro library
has been very valuable for providing a config management system. Internally,
we've built wrappers to make it work for us, and I've always wanted a dev-
friendly OSS version for my own personal projects.

As a result, I've forked the project and added the features that I've found
valuable when we built our services - this includes adding first-class YAML
support, and a revamped readme with lots of examples.

